# The Nuggets are Resting Players - Blatant Tank Move?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It’s no secret the Denver Nuggets–or at least many of the players–quit on coach Brian Shaw before he was fired.
> 
> But under interim head coach Melvin Hunt, Denver has become a dangerous opponents for playoff-bound opponents jockeying for seeds. The Nuggets are 6-2 since Hunt took over and started pushing the pace again in true Nuggets fashion.
> 
> ...


http://www.theepochtimes.com//n3/1286281-are-the-denver-nuggets-tanking/

That's a shame. Does it really get more blatant than this? Ownership must be forcing Hunt's hand here.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

This really, really disappoints me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want to know what the players who were "resting" thought about the matter.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

Basel said:


> I want to know what the players who were "resting" thought about the matter.


So do I.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Nuggets F Kenneth Faried asked about resting: "No comment."





> “I have no idea what they are going to do," Chandler said. "Whoever is on the court just has to keep playing. It's the nature of the business. I'm not a GM; I don't know what's going on. It's tough when you're fighting together but you're getting set up for failure.”





> "If I'm playing marbles or jacks, I'm trying to win," Hunt said. "If I'm playing checkers, Candy Crush, I want to win. There's just something about it. When you have integrity and you're doing the right thing, no matter who's watching, no matter what the situation is, I think good things happen."
> 
> On Monday evening, however, Hunt was forced to straddle the line when discussing both his frustration at sitting three healthy players that didn’t want to sit, and the Nuggets’ franchise hopes of acquiring even better odds at a top flight draft pick:
> 
> It's part of the game," he said. "It's part of the league. We're no different. We have to have great vision. We have to be nearsighted and farsighted, and this is just part of that vision."


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...nt--getting-set-up-for-failure-184758989.html


----------

